# Removing Harsh Shadows from Face



## pictureperfect84 (Sep 9, 2012)

What technique do you all use to remove shadows on the face? Is the image a loss cause?


----------



## KmH (Sep 9, 2012)

What image?

Post process it takes a lot of image editing work. The technical and artistic goals for the image determine the techniques used.

The best way is to use fill lighting, reflected or strobed (flash), and/or to shoot in open shade to prevent harsh shadows from being recorded in the first place.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 10, 2012)

If fill lighting feature isn't enough, try dodge tool.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 10, 2012)

pictureperfect84 said:


> What technique do you all use to remove shadows on the face?




I like to get it right in the camera the first time. It's a lot easier that way.


----------

